# 0xc000007B Error - The application failed to initialize properly 0xc000007B



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Dec 14, 2006)

I am getting 0xc000007B Error

I get when i run sfc.exe

The application failed to initialize properly 0xc000007B
Click on ok to terminate the application.

i also get same error when i run sigverif.exe ( File Signature Verification Utility)


Actually the problem is When ever i has Internet Explorer window open and web page is loading ( any site ) the window is close
SO if window is closed i cant surf as it closes in 30 sec approx or when the page is loading.

or if i closed it i get iedw.exe
The application failed to initialize properly 0xc000007B
Click on ok to terminate the application.


SO i am getting error 0xc000007B in 3 applications.

Any help as i search but i cant find any solution.


----------



## wizrulz (Dec 14, 2006)

AMITAGARWAL02 said:
			
		

> I am getting 0xc000007B Error
> 
> I get when i run sfc.exe
> 
> ...




These error messages may be caused by the WORM_KLEZ.E virus, or one of its variations. The executable file name "qbw32[xxx].exe" may vary, where "[xxx].exe" is a randomly generated and false executable name.

Run norton antivirus or macafee antivirus and check ur comp for viruses....
that shoudl solve ur problem

CHECK IF THIS HELPS
*www.symantec.com/security_response/writeup.jsp?docid=2002-011716-2500-99&tabid=1


----------



## Kiran.dks (Dec 14, 2006)

I guess your PC is infected with WORM_KLEZ.E  virus. This Virus makes shoot this false message.
Before recommending anything, I would like to analyse your systems log file report. 

*Run HijackThis and paste the report in this thread.*

[EDIT]: Oops wizrulz post coincided with mine...noticied after posting..


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Dec 15, 2006)

Thanks for all the help i got this when i run tool.

Neither W32.Klez.gen@mm nor W32.ElKern.gen
were found on your computer.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Dec 15, 2006)

Did the problem got solved? How? Let us know...


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Dec 16, 2006)

Kiran_tech_mania said:
			
		

> Did the problem got solved? How? Let us know...



No 
But i got no virus as i checked it by the tool.


----------



## sandeepch (Dec 16, 2006)

so amit, wat u can do is .. in case ur using windows xp or 2000, just move the systems settings to the last know good conig. restore point....
or another easiest way is.... take the back of all the files of ur my documents and etc and do reinstall or repair of the os ur using.

sandy!

techincal support analyst
GE


----------



## Kiran.dks (Dec 17, 2006)

AMITAGARWAL02 said:
			
		

> No
> But i got no virus as i checked it by the tool.



Possible that your windows is not up-to-date. Turn Automatic updates 'ON' or install Autopatcher updates. If still problem persists, Copy paste the hijackthis report file here. Let me analyse it.


----------



## Andrew47167 (Nov 6, 2007)

I got this same error too and i even restored my pc to factory settings and i still get that error, i ran the virus tool and still didnt fix problem would really like to get this fixed please.


----------



## kante (Nov 6, 2007)

Dear Tech Support!
Don't you think that the problem isn't sold?
I get same errors, I can't run almost everything, it's always *0xc000007b *!
Google search gave no useful results.
I scaned my system with a new up-to-date Nod32. I've installed my Windows XP Pro + SP2 (edition) just now, so there can't be no restore point or some wrong step I've taken.
How can I solve the problem?


----------



## devil_himself (Nov 6, 2007)

kante said:
			
		

> Dear Tech Support!
> Don't you think that the problem isn't sold?
> I get same errors, I can't run almost everything, it's always *0xc000007b *!
> Google search gave no useful results.
> ...



Navigate to C:\windows\minidump
Zip some of the recent minidumps and attach them here


----------



## Andrew47167 (Nov 6, 2007)

I just did a fresh restore of my pc so i dont see a minidump folder...i thought since i would restore my pc to factory settings and wipe everything out it would have solved the problem but it didnt. I have an external harddrive too i dont know if there is a file corrupted on that hard drive or what to make me get this stupid error....some more help would be greatful thanks. I also ran virus checker and its cleaned and did a registry cleaner and its clear too.


----------



## devil_himself (Nov 7, 2007)

What is the Application name at the top of the Error Message


----------



## kante (Nov 7, 2007)

devil_himself said:
			
		

> Navigate to C:\windows\minidump
> Zip some of the recent minidumps and attach them here


I haven't got such folder...


----------



## Andrew47167 (Nov 8, 2007)

I finally got it fixed i did a virus check with Nortons at first and it didnt find it then i uninstalled Nortons and installed McAfee 2008 it found the virus and removed it everything working great now...I would recommend installing McAfee and seeing if that helps everyone out.


----------



## devil_himself (Nov 8, 2007)

kante said:
			
		

> I haven't got such folder...



Right Click on "My Computer" > Poperties > Advanced Tab > Under "Startup And Recovery" Click Settings > Under  "System Failure" Uncheck "Automatically Restart" 

Right Click on "My Computer" > Poperties > Advanced Tab > Under "Startup And Recovery" Click Settings > Under "System Failure" > Select " Small Memory Dump (64kb)  and %SystemRoot%\Minidump Under "Write Debugging Information"


----------



## whozthis (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi
I am also facing the same problem for Digit Archive Application.

First I installed Windows XP Media Center.
Next "Digit Archive" & .Net Framework 2.0. And at this point "digit Archive" works fine.
Later i installed so many other applications like (firefox, comodo, utorrent, bitcomet,VLC, winRAR, Microsoft powertoys, auto it v3, foxit reader, quick time alternative, wordweb...).
After that i loaded all drivers for the system.
And when i start "Digit Archive" it is giving an error like "The Application failed to initialize properly (0xc000007b), Click ok to terminate the application"
On the other OS (XP Professional also it is giving the same error).
I tried it in the net but of no use.
Please Solve my problem.

Thank you.


----------



## cuban82 (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi guys I dont know why doing this with some apps. what I believe is that is a issue with compatibility with windows. I can give you a way around to install or run yours apps.

Go to Start/Programs/Accessories/Programs compatibility wizard.

Then Click next/I want to chose the program manually/chose the program or the software that you want to install or open/then chose windows 98 and Me compatibility and click next/then click next and next again.

At this point you should be able to Install or run the software. Let me know if this was helpful.

thanks!!


----------



## dhanusaud (Jun 28, 2008)

stop bumping old threads.


----------



## lykimhout (Oct 3, 2008)

*The application failed to initialize properly 0xc000007B*

I am getting 0xc000007B Error
I got it when i run my application (*.exe).

The application failed to initialize properly 0xc000007B
Click on ok to terminate the application.

I have uninstalled visual studio 2005 then reinstalled again...it work properly but after few day it doesn't work properly...it still has the same error message:
The application failed to initialize properly 0xc000007B
Click on ok to terminate the application.

These error messages may not be caused by the WORM_KLEZ.E virus, or one of its variations.

I tried to check virus with Nortons at first and it didnt find it then i uninstalled Nortons and installed McAfee 2008 it did not found any virus...

Any help as i search but i cant find any solution.
__________________
Ly Kimhout


----------



## goldie999 (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi friends,  
Hav the same problem of Application error.exe. It started when i used IE 7 and now i cant open any of the applications sometimes even folders.. Can Avast antivirus detect the Virus


----------



## KILLEREP (Sep 11, 2009)

Hello,
I think the error 0xc000007B is appearing because of de openAL32.dll (find it in in windows/system32/openAL32.dll) Mostly the 0xc000007B Error is appearing with an Nvidia nforce audio card.

This openAL32.dll file is needed for the audio driver. try to update your audio driver and try again, 

Also it is possible that you have installed 3dmark 06, because of this program sometimes it will give you the same trouble. uninstall, reboot, try again.

Hopefully this will solve your problem.

Greetings..

KILLEREP


----------



## rockdoc (Sep 25, 2009)

Hello Folks

On a laptop (Win Xp Home v 2002 service pack 3, Pentium Centrino 1.7 Ghz, 2 GB RAM, Ati Mobility radeon X700 video ), I am getting the “0xc000007B Error - The application failed to initialize properly” when launching the game Medieval total war II (medieval2.exe).  The error occurs only with this application.

After scanning the system with Avira Antivirus some infections were found and fixed (log attached).
A new installation of the game gave the same problem.

I am also experiencing problems on installing the Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 Service Pack 1 e .NET Framework 3.5 Family Update per .NET, from version  2.0 to 3.5 (KB951847) x86.
I always get the message saying the update cannot be installed.

The Hijackthis log is attached but I am not able to determine the problem by myself.

Could anyone help please ?
Thanks


----------



## KILLEREP (Sep 29, 2009)

Try to download the update from microsoft.com 
link:
*www.microsoft.com/downloads/detail...2f-5d1a-413d-8319-81da479ab0d7&displaylang=en
Sometimes it helps when you first download the whole file and install it directly.
Try it and good luck..

Killerep...


----------



## rockdoc (Oct 5, 2009)

I tried, but no help. Installation failed.
thanks by the way


----------



## whozthis (Nov 8, 2009)

I solved my problem.
My problem is with the comodo Firewall software. Its stopping the Digit Archive. 
I uninstalled and re-installed it again.
Everything worked fine.

Note: I observed that the comodo firewall s/w has set a rule that not to execute .exe file. then also we will get the same problem for all exe files. we cannot execute anything.


----------

